# Nice score of router bits :)



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok… so I just posted a tool question. And while I'm at it I might as well share a little about my latest find.

Last week was my birthday. A friend of mine is cleaning out his garage trying to make room for his car before winter. He came across a box of router bits. He's a contractor and while on a job the guy had a bunch of "stuff" that he said he wanted him to get rid of for him. It was an older guy. He grabbed quite a bit and the stuff got stored in his garage and it's been there every since. As he was cleaning he found a box of router bits. He has never had a use for them and so he decided to gift them to me for my birthday. I figured it would be a box of used bits. NOT QUITE!!!

Here is what he brought over….










I couldn't believe it. Almost every bit in the lot was brand new. And not junky… Whiteside, Freud, Woodcraft

And of course… this was the killer….










I've been wanting a set of these for a while. Now I need to get the raised panel bit.

And all these bits are 1/2" shank. Sooooo… of course all I have is a 1/4" router. But THIS is why I am looking for the 1/2'' collet for my router. LOL. I can't wait to play with these bits.

And… a couple days later he came back with three more bits. Both Whiteside. Both new. Both 1/2" shank. AND… a table top belt sander and a couple other things. A Milescraft tool to add to your dremel to make it be able to rout (not sure what it was called. And a Milescraft dual featherbooard attachment.

PLUS (as if there needed to be more).. I got a a 6"disc/belt sander. I don't have a pic of it. But there was also this….










This is what it says on the side. I entered that number at ereplacementpats and couldn't find anything.










There's no motor. I was looking for the motor and can't find anything. Everything is new and in box… except the manual. LOL

Pretty nice birthday score…


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh… and the box sets.. there are two in the pic. There was a third. They are Woodcraft. There was a duplicate set of the one on the right. In about an hour or so I'm going to a friends house. Hoping to make a trade with him for some bits he doesn't use.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What kind of router do you have?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Well Happy Birthday to you Angie!
Nice score on the "stuff" !

Oh yeah.. and YOU SUCK!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy birthday Angie.

Not sure if you can adapt a 1/4" pouter to 1/2". Probably not. The 1/2" routers have an oversize shaft to allow the hole for the bit to recess into.

It's not too hard to go the other way, 1/2" down to a 1/4" with a collet that is 1/4" ID and an OD of 1/2"


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

wow…. just….wow


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

> Happy birthday Angie.
> 
> Not sure if you can adapt a 1/4" pouter to 1/2". Probably not. The 1/2" routers have an oversize shaft to allow the hole for the bit to recess into.
> 
> ...


Oops, I just went over and read your other post and see that you have a router made for 1/4" and 1/2" bits.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I would take the collet off your router and check to see if it will take a 1/2 inch shank router bit. Like crank49 said, it may not be able to take a 1/2 inch shank.

Tell your Mom that for your birthday you want a 3.25 HP Porter Cable router and a router table with a lift. If you plan on using that rail and style bit set, youʻll need a router table. This Porter Cable router is what I have in my router table and I have both 1/4 and 1/2 inch collets. Also Porter Cable collets are a lot easier to find.

Hope that helps.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Real nice score and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

And, a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you! Just a super friend to do such charitable house (garage) cleaning. That's great :Stuff".


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I think JoeinGA said it all! But it is tradition for someone getting a real score. Those are quality bits!

Oh yeah keep your shoes on. LOL!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Angie, 
Congrats on your score, I wish I had friends like that.

On your C'man Router; As you are aware, Sears has never made a router, they buy a line from other manufacturers and put their Craftsman label on them.
Over the years many folks have made routers that bear the craftsman name, Ryobi, Porter Cable etc. etc.

One thing that most of us do not like is that they made the collet part of the shaft and not an interchangeable part.
now, in later years they have revised that stance and even started to carry the brand name Routers as well as other power tools in their line.

So with that being stated, it could be that you are having a hard time finding the collet parts because they were not an interchangeable or a replaceable part.

I have five Routers in my shop, All of different brand names, I use four of them the most, and yep you guessed it, the one gathering the dust is the C'man that I've had since the 80's.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, what a score! Congrats


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Angie! What a haul!!


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

That's one heck of a birthday present! Happy birthday!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I really do want to get the Porter Cable. Thats what we use at work and I like it.

The manual for my router says it will accept 1/4" or 1/2". I posted a separate forum topic and was able to find the part. There appeared to be two pieces. It appears to be a nut and a chuck. Under $5 for each.

This is what my collet looks like.










It comes off and you can replace it with a 1/2".

Eventually I will get the Porter Cable router. I would prefer to have one dedicated instead of having to change it out. Until then… this will work just fine.

I have the junky Craftsman router table. Sorry if you have one and like it… I'm just not happy with it. It's nice to have a table.. but I hate to do anything that I need great detail on because it doesn't do that good.

Thanks for the birthday wishes.

And… (knock on wood)... no mishaps lately.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That's quite a birthday present, new retail on those bits alone would be very high. I need some friends who buy really good stuff and never use it!


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Angie. Nice score and the price was right too!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Happy birthday, Angie! Good to see you posting. Great score on the bits! Check in more often!


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy Birthday Angie. You did well . Those Router Bits look great.

Cliff.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like one birthday to remember. Happy belated b-day Angie. Nice score.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy birthday, You made out well…..


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday. If you don't have at least two routers, you are handcuffing yourself. Keep the 1/4" one for free hand and get a 1/2 " for your table. I don't know what you are saying about accuracy on a router table. For a long time I used a hole in plywood/clamped fence affair and was able to produce anything my dark heart desired. Those little craftsman stow away tables have their place in small shops. Maybe your next project should be a dedicated router table/cabinet. 
Very nice score on the bits. You….......


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A late happy birthday,you really scored big time just the Whiteside router bits could be in the $200 range by them self.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

So does that make you a Virgo like me?

Nice score on the bits. Those are quality pieces and make for a great BDay gift.

I will look in the garage and see if I still have a 1/2" collet for my old Craftsman router that is gathering dust in a drawer.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

As a woodworker you couldn't have asked for a better gift. Happy birthday. How old are you now?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Those are some nice bits, good manufacturer!
If you can't get those 1/2" bits to work I'll take them off your hands … LOL!

Remember that some of those bits are intended for use in a router table.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW What a bonanza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................Jim


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry Angie.

Checked this morning and my Craftsman only has a 1/4" collet, as well.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I have ordered a part for my router that will allow me to use the 1/2"bits. I'm so excited. Can't wait.

Jumbojack…As far as accuracy on my table…It's a plastic Craftsman Table. It was bought as a set. For most things it does just what I need. Recently had someone make some adjustments to the router itself that made a HUGE difference on raising and lowering the bit. It's very hard to adjust but at least it's better now. Also.. the fence is junk. If I'm doing something that I just need to ride along the bearing it's ok. But if I need the fence it is not straight. I do have a straight board that I've been using which helps a lot. But building a router cabinet with a lift is on my list.


----------



## JFred (Mar 3, 2014)

From one Hoosier to another, we all need friends like yours. Very nice of him to re-gift such a nice set of tools. So many people have things just laying around that they don't use anymore. Other thoughts are Happy Birthday.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

If I understand it correctly… He got them and a whole pile of stuff from another guy pretty much free because he did a job for him. He got paid for the job but it was an older gentleman and he had given him a great deal. It meant a lot to the man and so he gave him a bunch of stuff that he was clearing out of his shop. He wasn't able to use any of it anymore. But yes… very nice gift. He was just paying it forward.


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a Fantastic score Angie! I'm sure you will have many hours of fun using all the new toys!!


----------



## gwolfe1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and I almost forgot!!!! Congrats on the dream job!!!! Getting paid to do something that you love is simply the best!


----------

